# project:GMC/CHEVY console



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

For semi local customer who seen a few builds on the net. 
posting up a few pics to show what have been up to the last couple of days.....getting ready for vinyl and SEM paint. 

Need it to get out of the low 40's before i do the vinyl work.
1.1cubes after woofer displacement....future home to a eD13ov d2
























more to come.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

adding the legs at the back is a nice addition. and he will love the ed in that box. mine is very punchy and gets quite loud. it is also audible at 10hz although down several db in reference to the 27 hz and up.
you will have a happy customer on this one too.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks...yup this one will be in an extended cab.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

dejo said:


> . it is also audible at 10hz .


im hoping you just mean you can FEEL it down to 10hz? 

and killer box man! i love seeing your work


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

all I know is that with the arc that was in there I could not tell anything was going on. with the ed ov you know it is playing something at 10hz


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

killer work, that looks awesome.

also, i was in town the other day, trying to find my friend who lived on Jena Blvd...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> killer work, that looks awesome.
> 
> also, i was in town the other day, trying to find my friend who lived on Jena Blvd...


LOL JENA BLVD does not exist.....at least around here......it was made by a friend several years ago....that is my wife's name.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Great job, waiting to see finished work.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

no cup holders!!!!

Where is he going to put his Sam Jackson bottles? <--- my Dave Chapelle reference...


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

AzGrower said:


> no cup holders!!!!
> 
> Where is he going to put his Sam Jackson bottles? <--- my Dave Chapelle reference...


Yup cup holders and top going back on this when I am done....you have a fear of cupholders and enjoy bad impersonations?


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

we are ready for some updated pics. and ready to hear what the owner thinks of it.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I'm with dejo. 

The O is going to love that thing, and so will the client.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

dejo said:


> we are ready for some updated pics. and ready to hear what the owner thinks of it.


Thanks Guys I had to wait on the vinyl I thought i had enough on hand.....and I was wrong. I also have a nice 2k word paper in the process so i am respectfuly trying to split any free time accordingly.......I have a feeling there will be some updates this coming monday.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

MiloX said:


> I'm with dejo.
> 
> The O is going to love that thing, and so will the client.


DEJO is using an Ov in his console not sure of his thoughts on it or if it has opened up a bit after some break in.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

the OV is a bunch more punchier than the arc was. and quite a bit louder also. the only thing is that it will make some noises when ran really hard. that said I still really like the driver and only have a memphis 500d on it. it could also be that the amp is going into clipping as I think it is at 1ohm and the amp wants to see 2 final. whoever is putting this in a truck will like it more than likely.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice looking work on that box. Was that a port near the front of the console on the bottom or is that for the terminal cup? If it's a ported box, what is it tuned to? If not, then I can just wait and enjoy the final pics that you'll hopefully be posting up soon.

Zach


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Nice looking work on that box. Was that a port near the front of the console on the bottom or is that for the terminal cup? If it's a ported box, what is it tuned to? If not, then I can just wait and enjoy the final pics that you'll hopefully be posting up soon.
> 
> Zach


It is not a lock, but like you mentioned a hole for the terminal cup. I worked on it some today and will finish up a few things tomorrow and try to get some pics up.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey Carl,

I'm flying out to SanDiego tomorrow -and I won't be back till xmas... So maybe the morning of the 31st... 

I'm also trying to get someone deaden the truck and lay wire while I'm gone... I know that sounds cheesy to a lot of you, and I can't stand not doing it all myself... But I just can't find the time -nor does the truck ever get any down time.

That being said, I haven't found a shop that I can trust to have my truck that long...yet


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Ziggy said:


> Hey Carl,
> 
> I'm flying out to SanDiego tomorrow -and I won't be back till xmas... So maybe the morning of the 31st...
> 
> ...


Drop it off here local and have it done while you are gone. While it is there I could install the center console if you bring the woofer with you.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Drop it off here local and have it done while you are gone. While it is there I could install the center console if you bring the woofer with you.


x2. i'm sure todd and his crew would be willing to help out and cut somewhat of a break on labor and they'd even lock it in one of the bays at night. i'd do it, but i wouldn't want to leave my ride with an idividual i didn't know. i'm a pimp when it comes to laying wires though.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I do forsee another satisfied customer on this one.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

The finished product has my interest, since my truck also has a console sub. 
John


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry for the delay I was working on a few things and need to clean up the shop from dust to finish things up on the console...so here is the finished product.











































Still needs the cupholders attatched if the customer decides to use them as well.

More pics to come once installed.......

***when I recived the Top section it was filthy.....So I cleaned it up as best as possible. Chris can back me up on it being pretty dirty.***


----------



## JoeHemi57 (Mar 28, 2006)

i see my boxes hanging around, i might come by and pick those up if you don't mind.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

YTup there still around...and from where they are laying they are starring in all my newer pics.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

seeing that top before and after IN PERSON i would have said the top was beyond saving but carl went the extra mile and made it look really good compared to how it was. you don't see an installer doing that everyday! he even cleaned out my nasty cupholders from a sweet tea accident over a year beforehand. y'all be ready for pics of an amprack blended into the back of my cab with oem carpet and a pair of tweeter amps under the seat


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

looks sweet! i like it!


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Guys I am always open to feedback. Now time to get Lake down here to pick this bad boy up.


----------

